# hand plane troubles



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have no jointer so my 1940's Stanley #7 is used very regularly, which has been the case since I've gotten the thing a year or two ago. Not sure if something has happened to my plane or if I've just been paying closer attention to the squareness of the edges but recently it hasn't been working and I can't figure out why. After using the plane the edge seem to have a twist to them. If I check one end for squareness to the face it will be out of square in one direction, and the opposite end will be out of square in the other direction. My mother has a Jet Sliding table cabinet saw with a large metal table so I used that and some sand paper to flatten the sole but that seems to have made no difference. What else could be causing this issue?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a technique you just need to get used to while planing boards. The plane is following the natural twist of the board. When you begin you need to highlight this twist and where you need to remove the most material. Work on those corners first, than work the entire length. A set of winding sticks helps to highlight these flaws.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's very easy to tip a jointer plane if you are only doing one thin board on edge. It's also common to put a slight crown along the edge, more material removed at the start and finish. You can clamp another board to the work piece for a wider bearing surface. This will help with twisting. Use a square to check progress frequently. Avoiding the crown is a little more difficult. Concentrate pressure on the front of the plane when starting, then switch to pressure on the back of the plane. Similar to how you would operate a stationary jointer. Learn to do just what is necessary, don't make extra passes if you don't need them.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

you can also get a fence for the hand plane. I have the veritas fence and I swear by it.

http://www.veritastools.com/products/Page.aspx?p=106


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 on the fence


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I appreciate the help guys. I like the idea of the fence but for the time being will just try to join the two boards together so the angles will compliment one another.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just watched wood and shop demonstrate doing this. It's very informative and may answer some of your questions. I think it's a great video on the subject.

http://youtu.be/Ojeul33vXL4


----------



## duh Padma (Nov 19, 2014)

check to make sure the plane iron is not skewed and that its edge is parallel to the sole of the plane.


----------

